
Wow: IPCC scientists hacked, emails leaked, damning… - nice1
http://briefingroom.typepad.com/the_briefing_room/2009/11/ipcc-scientists-hacked-emails-leaked-damning.html
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Random thought ...

Let's suppose, as a hypothesis, that "Global Warming" is not being caused or
significantly contributed to by CO_2. The natural conclusion, then, is that we
don't need to worry about burning fossil fuels (oil, coal, gas) because the
CO_2 they produce is not causing global warming.

Problem: Even if they aren't causing (or significantly contributing to) global
warming, they are still running out.

Observation: Even if the consumption of fossil fuels isn't causing (or
significantly contributing to) global warming, we should still try to stop
using them, because that way they'll last longer, and give us longer to
develop alternatives.

Think of the global warming drive to lower fossil fuel consumption as an aid
to getting to "ramen profitability." It's a way to be able to pause and draw
breath, and to work out what to do next. Lowering their consumption gives us
more time.

Of course if CO_2 emissions _are_ contributing to global warming, even more
reason. But it's not the only one.

------
jacquesm
Sure, because when a bunch of 'damning files' appear on the internet just in
time for a major conference it must be true.

